# Mach3 set-up question ( z axis problem)



## AngusMc (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Guys, first time poster on this forum and new to CNC, I have just purchased a Romaxx HS-1 CNC Router, I have downloaded all set-up files and everything is doing what I think it is suppose to, with the exception of the Z axis movement.

I'm using cut2D cam software as well as Mach3, if I draw a very simple circle in cut2D and set up the tool paths which I believe are correct and transfer it to Mach3 to cut everything seems to go fine except the Z axis jogs down to far back up and down again to the correct position.

Before I start I position the x,y and z axis and zero them out. I must be missing something, even using the "spar" template from cut2d z axis goes too far down.

At this point I have not put a bit in the router, If I did I would have a lot of broken bits:wacko:

I'm very very new to this any help and info would be much appreciated!

Have a great Day and thanks for reading

Angus


----------



## AngusMc (Feb 20, 2015)

may this have something to Post Processor? and is this a file that needs to be downloaded?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Post your cut2d file and we will look at it.


----------



## AngusMc (Feb 20, 2015)

Here it is, a simple circle, it also shows up as a long rectangle in the tool path window? before I start I reset x,y and z to zero

( Profile 2 )
( File created: Friday, February 20, 2015 - 06:31 PM)
( for Mach2/3 from Vectric )
( Material Size)
( X= 6.000, Y= 4.000, Z= 0.125)
()
(Toolpaths used in this file
(Profile 2)
(Tools used in this file: )
(1 = End Mill {0.25 inch})
N100G00G20G17G90G40G49G80
N110G70G91.1
N120T1M06
N130 (Tool: End Mill {0.25 inch})
N140G00G43Z0.8000H1
N150S12000M03
N160(Toolpath:- Profile 2)
N170()
N180G94
N190X0.0000Y0.0000F100.0
N200G00X0.0000Y1.4987Z0.2000
N210G1X0.0000Y1.4987Z-0.0250F30.0
N220G1X0.0835Y1.4964Z-0.0250F100.0
N230G1X0.1668Y1.4894Z-0.0250
N240G1X0.1668Y1.4894Z-0.1250F30.0
N250G2X1.4894Y0.1672I-0.1668J-1.4894F100.0
N260G1X1.4894Y0.1672Z-0.0250
N270G1X1.4964Y0.0837Z-0.0250
N280G1X1.4987Y0.0000Z-0.0250
N290G1X1.4961Y-0.0889Z-0.0250
N300G1X1.4882Y-0.1775Z-0.0250
N310G1X1.4882Y-0.1775Z-0.1250F30.0
N320G2X0.1747Y-1.4885I-1.4882J0.1775F100.0
N330G1X0.1747Y-1.4885Z-0.0250
N340G1X0.0875Y-1.4962Z-0.0250
N350G1X0.0000Y-1.4987Z-0.0250
N360G1X-0.0874Y-1.4962Z-0.0250
N370G1X-0.1745Y-1.4885Z-0.0250
N380G1X-0.1745Y-1.4885Z-0.1250F30.0
N390G2X-1.4899Y-0.1622I0.1745J1.4885F100.0
N400G1X-1.4899Y-0.1622Z-0.0250
N410G1X-1.4965Y-0.0812Z-0.0250
N420G1X-1.4987Y0.0000Z-0.0250
N430G1X-1.4959Y0.0927Z-0.0250
N440G1X-1.4873Y0.1850Z-0.0250
N450G1X-1.4873Y0.1850Z-0.1250F30.0
N460G2X-0.1801Y1.4879I1.4873J-0.1850F100.0
N470G1X-0.1801Y1.4879Z-0.0250
N480G1X-0.0902Y1.4960Z-0.0250
N490G1X0.0000Y1.4987Z-0.0250
N500G00X0.0000Y1.4987Z0.2000
N510G00Z0.8000
N520G00X0.0000Y0.0000
N530M09
N540M30
%


Thanks Angus


----------



## Davif (Nov 24, 2014)

I've looked at you G code and there doesn't seem to any problem with it. If your tool paths are looking as a large square it means that your controler isn't reading the circular interpolation. Just another step you can look at to make sure the problem exist only with the controller software, is to run the file with no cutter installed, making sure you are only cutting air.

Reach out to Mach3 to get the firmware corrected for your router. Your machine isn't executing the G code correctly. 

I don't have much experience setting up Mach3. Good Luck. 

David


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

You posted the Gcode. I hoped you would post the Cut2D file so that I could load it into my copy and see if I could spot your error. I suspect you have it a setting in the material setup wrong but need the file to verify it.

Bill


----------



## AngusMc (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Bill, not sure how to upload a crv. file?

Angus


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I will send you a link via private message. You can send it to me directly and I will look at it.

Bill


----------

